
HTML5 & CSS3 browser compatibility charts - phalien
http://www.findmebyip.com/litmus/
======
est
better one here

<http://www.quirksmode.org/compatibility.html>

------
natmaster
This might be useful if it were accurate. Just from first glance: they say
Firefox doesn't have touch support, yet it's had multitouch support for over a
year: <http://hacks.mozilla.org/2009/08/multi-touch-firefox/>

Heck, here's a video of one of the Mozilla dev's side projects using touch:
<http://vimeo.com/17456088>

------
ideamonk
Also, a searchable one - <http://caniuse.com/> also includes compatibility
with mobile variants.

------
azakai
IE9 supports WebGL, according to that site...?

------
to
only thing that comes to my mind - also the same reason i will ignore html5
and css3 for the next 2-3 years: the microsoft IE team are a bunch of losers
who screwed everyone over since 10 years and it doesnt stop.

------
GrandMasterBirt
nice, remind me again why IE6 is on that list? Its like beating a zombie
horse, we know its dead, undead even.

~~~
patrickaljord
If you look closely, IE7 and IE8 are missing most of the features and even IE9
is missing a lot...

